# Calls



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

What you running for a diaphragm call?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Dedgoose special


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

Why use a diaphragm, when an IUD works so much better.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Was running Hooks Custom Calls, until I left them in the bush somewhere... :rant: $40 down the drain!

Still have my 2 year old Primos diaphragm, but it doesn't sound like Hooks.


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

I have a custom made double..and my other faves are the quaker boy raspy hen and ol boss hen


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Woodhaven Sadler Mcgraw Signature- Woodswise,Victimizer


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

Some cheep bass pro redhead brand...xps or something...I like em..and they are cheap..works for me!


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

I just take Dedgoose with me...


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Been using Jeff Fredrick customs for awhile and have no reason to change.....they put birds down every year.


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

I prefer to use a single. I have either a Quaker Boy or an H.S. strut. It has been a few years since I replaced it so I am not sure. I have another double something I bought because the way old single I had for back up was way wore out. It was probably about 10 years old :yikes:. It sounded like a old poozza fayart. Maybe someday when the turkeys stop dying in front of me with my single diaphragm and aluminum friction call I'll switch to something that works better :16suspect.

Jim


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Freak Nasty:coolgleam


----------



## Jigin-N-Grinin (Jan 22, 2008)

HS Strut...Raspy Old Hen mainly. Or whatever is inexpensive...most all of them seem to work fine if you know how to run one.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I have no idea. I have several i just use them all until i like the response i get .


----------



## hoytkatera125 (Oct 9, 2008)

Zink-Wicked Sister


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Well that narrows it down.:lol:...Thank you all for your responses.


----------



## buck11pt24 (Mar 11, 2007)

Away mouth calls. I like the black and orange ones.


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Bullys Game Calls


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Zink lucky lady . Very vaspy 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

